# Recovered and never looking back.



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's all about growing up. A lot of us are young and are anxious about starting life, so start doing it. Quit thinking and start doing. Once I started doing I felt better. None of us are gonna get what we want right now. Make it so you can get there. Nobody is perfect, nobody can say they don't have any weird quirk that keeps them going. If you don't feel comfortable in your own skin, ask yourself why; than fix it. Become a fixer and not a complainer. Remember that your perception is your reality. Don't question it. It's how you feel and how you're gonna get shit done, so do it. If you're obsessive on where your things are, than great! Keep track and wake up in the morning with no stress. Do what you love. Help people. Do the right thing and you'll move on. DP is gonna make you grow up faster than you think so embrace it. Find where your anxieties are and fix them. It's not hard once you start. Goodbye forum. Keep on Truckin'.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

really good fucking post  i shared it on fb


----------

